# bugs.freebsd.org issues..



## xchris (Apr 1, 2022)

It seems there is no control over spammers there?


> 256541 – audio/deadbeef crashes while scanning a music folder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you need a moderator for eg approvals of the registrations let me know.
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2022)

xchris said:


> It seems there is no control over spammers there?


There is. But some things might fall through the cracks. Same thing happens here on the forums too, sometimes spammers worm their way through all the loopholes we've put up. Spammers are persistent.


----------



## xchris (Apr 1, 2022)

I am doing manual checking on registrations , mainly checking the info from stopforumspam (reporting them to that site too helps)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2022)

The forums have a stopforumspam check too. That filters out a lot already. And due to the 10 posts and 10 days moderation we usually catch some of them that aren't yet registered at stopforumspam (those are promptly removed and registered there). Still, some manage to sneak past. Staying dormant for a couple of weeks or even months, then start posting. Or post a couple of random, seemingly on-topic, posts only to come back weeks later to edit them and add their spammy links.


----------



## rafael_grether (Apr 1, 2022)

Spammers is a somewhat complicated problem, and there will always be gaps for this "group" to act.
https://reviews.freebsd.org has a manual control for approval, where the future member needs to inform the reason for joining the group, before being approved by the administrators. Here, I think the first posts need to be approved, which is a good measure too to mitigate spammer attacks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2022)

rafael_grether said:


> Spammers is a somewhat complicated problem, and there will always be gaps for this "group" to act.


They're inventive and persistent. It would be impressive if it wasn't so **expletive** annoying


----------



## diizzy (Apr 2, 2022)

xchris 
Fixed


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 3, 2022)

xchris said:


> It seems there is no control over spammers there?



There's occasional identification in `#freebsd-bugs`. 









						IRC
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

